# You know something?



## Piratecat (Sep 19, 2004)

Damn, I love Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 19, 2004)

What's happening?!?!   

I don't understand a single word of all this mess. Has Enworld server been relocated to Port Royal?


----------



## doghead (Sep 19, 2004)

Er ... whatever floats your pirate ship I suppose.

Shiver me tim ... hmm. Its not really me. Talk like a pirate *day* you said. 

I'll catch you all later I suppose.

the head of the dog.


----------



## aurance (Sep 19, 2004)

I've had a bad experience with pirates in the past...

This day always brings back painful memories.

Oh well, a single tear and several glasses of whiskey will do the trick.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 19, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> What's happening?!?!
> 
> I don't understand a single word of all this mess. Has Enworld server been relocated to Port Royal?



 The server's bin taken fer a prize? Now that explains a lot!


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 19, 2004)

Pirates are murdering thieves. 


Oh yes, I went there.  *snap, snap*


----------



## Berandor (Sep 19, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Pirates are murdering thieves.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I went there.  *snap, snap*



 Well, I s'ppose them thieves had it comin'.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 19, 2004)

Murdering thieves, says ye? Patriots and businessmen, say I, devil a doubt, sa ha! 

Luckily, the pirates only hang out for a day before sailing back home. Being silly for a day is a small price to pay.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 19, 2004)

Shiver me timbers, if it ain'tn't the Piratekitty, in style for a day.

Up, me hearties, yo ho!


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2004)

Bah, see sig.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 19, 2004)

Aye, tis a beautiful day to fly me flag!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 19, 2004)

Darr! Pirate Hong's ass - with a sextant!

Har har. Funny, 'tis that, b' the powers.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2004)

Lol. 
*snaps on her eye-patch and carotty cutlass. Let's raid Nothingland!


----------



## Ferret (Sep 19, 2004)

I' 'ed be o' nay use me laddie! They already be more corrupt then black sall' and 'er feevin' 'ladies back o' tortuga.


----------

